# pod population



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I rarely show anyone my sump or what exists in it but Paul dropped by today and I had him get down and look real close to see what was going on.

Pods pods and more pods. And a lot of critters.
Sump:


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

That's awesome! 

Have you ever used tigger pods? How strong is the flow in there? I think I saw a mysid towards the end of the clip. I'm trying and trying to diversify the critter population in my refugium and I know all that comes with time but kick starting it properly seems to be key. What's your secret just live rock?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've picked up cheato from 5 or 6 different people and that's a bout it. Also I read somewhere you shouldn't disturb the bottom once the fuge is started so now there is a layer of junk that is fueling everything down there.

I never used any commercial product. Just patience and good housekeeping


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I rarely show anyone my sump or what exists in it but Paul dropped by today and I had him get down and look real close to see what was going on.
> 
> Pods pods and more pods. And a lot of critters.
> Sump:


Its a whole new planet down there. Pretty cool to see. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Quite a bit of critters!

I've got a few mysis flowing around in my tank. Interesting to see on occasion.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Your sump is a mandarin's Mandarin.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow amazing. Population of pods.


----------

